# Elatine Triandra Resurrection



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

something odd is going on with my latest invert tank.
this tank has been dry and dead for years, and I'm
only growing a single grass species in it. other than
occasional moss hitchhikers from the tank the grass
came from, no other plans should be in this tank.
I have not had any ET growing for over two years,
yet it appears a few 2mm plantlets have arrived!
I know ET seeds, but for the seeds to survive for
years completely dried out - is it even possible?
or are the three plants coming out of my 2mm SMS
substrate - some other 4 leaf cluster rooted plant;


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep I think it's possible. That is how it survives in the wild. It grows in places that dry out. If it weren't for the reseeding it would not survive. Neat!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not sure these are ET, I wonder if they are Windelov, plants are only 5mm across.

It's growing very slowly, but my CRS tank has low macros - so no surprises there...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like E. triandra to me.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

yup - ET it is... now I'm gonna transplant it an
make a nice up against the glass boarder plant
for my all tall hair grass invert tank.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow i think thats so cool how it dried up and now you have a small carpet already


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Sweet, it came back. It still wants you to be the owner.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've "gotten rid" of Elatine triandra several times only to have it reappear over and over again.  Still, it's pretty cool when it happens.


----------

